

Show HN: A place to privately save embedable media (youtube videos etc) - rudasn

LideoApp: http://lideoapp.webfactional.com<p>So this is my first actually public side project. It's quite rough around the edges but what the hell, it works.<p>I wanted a place to save videos/embedable media I find online. I don't want to Share it on Facebook, I don't want to Favorite it on YouTube, I just want to keep it somewhere so I can watch it later. I could just bookmark it but then I'm left with a bunch of bookmarks to sort through.<p>What this does is simply save the embed/oembed data of a URL resource, let you rate it (1-3) and add it to a list.<p>So what are your thoughts on this? Would you use it?
======
kingsidharth
I prefer RadBox <http://radbox.me>

They support most of the video sites.

~~~
rudasn
That is certainly more polished. It seems that they get their data from
oembedly as well, so support for sites is probably the same.

